

Ask HN: I'm bored, want exposure to new things but I don't want a job - coralreef

I consider myself an entrepreneur, I taught myself programming over the last 2.5 years. I have some iOS apps which make me enough money to survive but have enough money banked to survive otherwise.<p>I feel I don&#x27;t have good or new ideas anymore. I think its because I work alone in isolation. I feel like good ideas comes from life experiences and exposure. I think I need to experience new and different problems in my life. I&#x27;m still looking for something I can really build a startup out of.<p>I don&#x27;t think I would last at a job though. I don&#x27;t have a CS degree so its unlikely I can get an engineering position. I could probably land something in marketing&#x2F;support&#x2F;whatever. This may mean I get less time to program and thus improve less at programming. I feel like ditching a job after 4 months would be a bad thing to do. But, maybe I&#x27;d end up enjoying the job.<p>So yeah, anyone ever been in the same boat or have ideas on what I should do?<p>TDLR: I need more problems in my life.
======
alain94040
Offer to code MVPs for a bunch of people. Spend two weeks on each. Do your
best.

After 2 months, you will have been exposed to plenty of ideas. Worst case,
you'll have a great portfolio to show and will have learned a bunch of
different technical approaches. Best case, you'll fall in love with one
project and will have solved your boredom.

------
lacker
It sounds like you haven't tried to get an engineering job, you just assume
you can't. Right now is probably one of the best times to get into software
engineering since the demand is so high. I suggest applying to a bunch of
interesting-looking jobs. The worst that can happen is that they say no.

------
percept
Have you considered a part-time job? Maybe something low-level that puts you
out there among the people, but not with so many hours or so much
responsibility that it becomes a grind? Starbucks, Home Depot, tradesman's
helper?

Two potential issues I could envision with this: 1) getting someone to hire
you in the first place, and 2) feeling like it takes a job away from someone
who needs it more. (In which case volunteering might be a better option: help
the sick or elderly, the local food bank, puppies and kitties, etc.)

------
JacobAldridge
Take a leaf from our own Jacquesm and consider a Journeyman experience:
[http://jacquesmattheij.com/will-work-for-food-and-
lodging](http://jacquesmattheij.com/will-work-for-food-and-lodging)

Here's one of Jacques's follow-up articles - explore his site for more
[http://jacquesmattheij.com/journeyman-project-
trip-1-united-...](http://jacquesmattheij.com/journeyman-project-
trip-1-united-kingdom)

------
staunch
You probably just need to improve your ability to see problems. This question
itself is an instance of a problem that might represent a good opportunity.

You're not the first person to have trouble finding motivation once they feel
comfortable financially. Maybe there's some kind of product or service you can
create to help with this situation. You know the target demographic has money
to spend.

------
tiboll
I totally recognize myself in what you are saying.

I'm waiting to finish my current project (I do freelance contracting) to be
able to get back on my own projects and focus on something... but I have the
same lake of good ideas lately, or at least I don't really believe in my ideas
anymore.

You should consider working on really early stage projects, building MVPs,
maybe for equities rather than money.

------
rgovind
Where are you based? If you know how to build webservices, I can share a few
of my ideas. I am more interested in seeing them come to life rather than be
able to make money from them. I am in SF bay area. Mail me. Email in profile.

~~~
coralreef
Thanks, however your email isn't actually in your bio :O

------
edoceo
Could I interest you in taking some short "gigs" at various startup
businesses? Little problems in varied spaces.

I think a lot of us suffer from the lack of variety.

DO others think about taking some quick gigs at other places some times?

------
MalcolmDiggs
What do you actually care about? Consumer apps aren't the only game in town;
it sounds like you have an opportunity to make a real impact on whatever it is
that's important to you.

------
floridazje
Where are you located? I have an MVP that I would love to get some help on.

------
hashtag
Down to have a chat if you're interested

------
jnorthrop
Do some short term contract work.

~~~
coralreef
Thanks, but I feel like that wouldn't really expose me to new problems or
experiences. I don't really need the money.

------
doubt_me
move out of the US and make apps for a different market

challenge yourself

------
geoffdigital
Have fun making money sharing a mobile app called Paid2Save.

Check it out.

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/stores/apps/details?id=com.paid2save...](https://play.google.com/stores/apps/details?id=com.paid2save.android)

iTunes:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paid2save/id818723109](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paid2save/id818723109)

You will need an access code: 72088

I have heard reports that some people with large networks are making $10,000
their first month.

